
The boring findings from scraping the top 100 e-commerce stores using Shopify - pat-jay
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/elckkv/i_scraped_the_top_100_ecommerce_stores_using/
======
corentin88
1\. Clothing is king

2\. 50% have their Best-Sold product >$50

3\. Most load really bad on mobile

~~~
catacombs
Thank you. Saved me a click.

~~~
mrspeaker
Saved you a click, but the points listed above weren't the interesting bits
from the article.

~~~
swrobel
Yeah it's not a long read by any means, and interesting stuff if you're at all
interested in ecom

------
TruffleLabs
Note that those are top Shopify sites based on Alexa Rank. Not all top Shopify
sites will be tracked because those sites’ visitors are not Alexa toolbar
users.

------
cjblomqvist
Very interesting that most have a pretty bad load time. I guess sales
(ads/marketing) triumphs most (everything?)

~~~
darkrubyist
99% of Shopify stores are loading slow. That's not because Shopify hosting is
bad, they are loading slow because of the apps, code left from uninstalled
apps or theme tweaks and most probably the themes are slow.

At [https://shopyspeed.com](https://shopyspeed.com) we helped +30 stores to
increase Google PageSpeed Score from 10/100 up to 90/100.

~~~
pixelbash
Liquid (the template language) is slow and extremely limited, and the apis
are.. evolving. It's been hard at times to avoid nasty code that loops through
everything to load a small chunk of data. At this stage we are starting to
mirror Shopify content in addition to using it as a headless source.

~~~
darkrubyist
Indeed, but you can still achieve good scores on Google Lighthouse. I've been
trying Gridsome around 8 months ago with Shopify Storefront API and GraphQL
hosted on Netlify. To be honest, the page speed was the same as on Shopify
hosting on the theme that I was building back then.

